# Hamilton KHAKI PILOT PIONEER MECHANICAL, H76419531



## Flopi81 (Jan 17, 2018)

Hi... Today I received the Hamilton W10 reissue on brown leather NATO.
I have a wrist of 19 cm in circumference and the watch wear quite well, I like it.
I'm waiting for a week or two to see how is the H50 mechanical movement performing. In the mean time I'm curios what other people experienced.














Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## NC_Hager626 (Sep 20, 2018)

Congrats on your Hamilton Khaki Pilot Pioneer Mechanical. It looks good on your 19 cm wrist (I have the same wrist size). One advantage I see by going smaller is that you can show a lot more leather than just dial - I have a 38mm Intra-Matic, and I love it for I get to show some leather as well as the dial.

Please keep us posted on your overall impressions of the H-50 for I may be purchasing another Hamilton model with the H-50 movement before year end.

Once again, congrats and enjoy your Hamilton.


----------



## Flopi81 (Jan 17, 2018)

NC_Hager626 said:


> Congrats on your Hamilton Khaki Pilot Pioneer Mechanical. It looks good on your 19 cm wrist (I have the same wrist size). One advantage I see by going smaller is that you can show a lot more leather than just dial - I have a 38mm Intra-Matic, and I love it for I get to show some leather as well as the dial.
> 
> Please keep us posted on your overall impressions of the H-50 for I may be purchasing another Hamilton model with the H-50 movement before year end.
> 
> Once again, congrats and enjoy your Hamilton.


Thanks... I'll come back with movement performance update.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## DougNg (Aug 3, 2015)

Mine has been on my wrist since Sept 5th. Love it. The movement has settled in to +1 every couple days. Been wearing it on leather, canvas or nylon natos, it's been very versatile. It's the smallest watch I own but I've learned to prefer that size.


----------



## Flopi81 (Jan 17, 2018)

DougNg said:


> Mine has been on my wrist since Sept 5th. Love it. The movement has settled in to +1 every couple days. Been wearing it on leather, canvas or nylon natos, it's been very versatile. It's the smallest watch I own but I've learned to prefer that size.


Impressive accuracy!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## DougNg (Aug 3, 2015)

By the way, it took nearly a month for the movement to settle in. For awhile it was running +3/day, then it was -5/day. I wound the watch every third day for the first month and now it's been staying where I set it for the last week +/-0


----------



## Flopi81 (Jan 17, 2018)

DougNg said:


> By the way, it took nearly a month for the movement to settle in. For awhile it was running +3/day, then it was -5/day. I wound the watch every third day for the first month and now it's been staying where I set it for the last week +/-0


That's impressive.
Now after 24 hours I have an avarage rate of +2.6 seconds, on the wrist and during night for 8 hours with the dial up. The watch was fully wound and now after 24 h I wound it again to full. I have read that is good to wound it every day at the same time.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## abeyk (Mar 24, 2018)

Flopi81 said:


> Hi... Today I received the Hamilton W10 reissue on brown leather NATO.
> I have a wrist of 19 cm in circumference and the watch wear quite well, I like it.
> I'm waiting for a week or two to see how is the H50 mechanical movement performing. In the mean time I'm curios what other people experienced.
> View attachment 14568141
> ...


Really digging the look. Does it feel like a nato only watch or is it thick enough for a regular strap?


----------



## Flopi81 (Jan 17, 2018)

abeyk said:


> Really digging the look. Does it feel like a nato only watch or is it thick enough for a regular strap?


It's thick enough for a regular strap. I'm waiting for Erika's Original to make 18 mm straps. Actually she has 18 mm straps but not on the green. I was also looking for Hirsch Performance Paul I think is the name of the particular strap that I was looking for. 
The original leather strap is very nice though. The spring bars are not fixed so we can use any kind of strap.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Flopi81 (Jan 17, 2018)

The textured dial is beautiful.








Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk
View attachment 14577351


----------



## NC_Hager626 (Sep 20, 2018)

abeyk said:


> Really digging the look. Does it feel like a nato only watch or is it thick enough for a regular strap?


As for being thick enough for a regular strap, I would venture to say that a Bund strap would work well with the Hamilton Khaki Pilot Pioneer mechanical


----------



## Flopi81 (Jan 17, 2018)

NC_Hager626 said:


> As for being thick enough for a regular strap, I would venture to say that a Bund strap would work well with the Hamilton Khaki Pilot Pioneer mechanical


A Bund strap will definetly be good for the Hamilton Khaki Pilot Pioneer.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Flopi81 (Jan 17, 2018)

Lume is OK,not as strong as a Seiko's diver lume but ok.








Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Flopi81 (Jan 17, 2018)

This is the H 50 movement performance after four days.














Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## abeyk (Mar 24, 2018)

Flopi81 said:


> It's thick enough for a regular strap. I'm waiting for Erika's Original to make 18 mm straps. Actually she has 18 mm straps but not on the green. I was also looking for Hirsch Performance Paul I think is the name of the particular strap that I was looking for.
> The original leather strap is very nice though. The spring bars are not fixed so we can use any kind of strap.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Sweet. I have a green erika's original on a seiko sna411 an it would look great on this too.


----------



## Flopi81 (Jan 17, 2018)

There's been 10 days since I got the Hamilton W10 reissue. First I'll talk about how is the watch on the wrist and is just great, the size, weight and the leather NATO straps are making it very comfortable. This watch made me to appreciate and preefer a small size watch.
I have a 19 cm circumference wrist and I can wear watches as big as a Citizen satellite wave F150 but it looks to me as I'm wearing the train station clock.
The H50 movement is working better than expected. On the wrist, dial up, crown up is fast and with crown down is slow... Avarage a +0.2 per day.









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGent (Aug 26, 2013)

Love the look of this watch, definitely impressed with the reported performance from everyone as well


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flopi81 (Jan 17, 2018)

A few more day passed with my Hamilton W10 reissue and the accuracy of the H50 movement is impressive. I'm winding the watch every three days.















Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## GF01776 (Oct 2, 2019)

Looks great Flopi81. Congrats on getting a super accurate movement. This watch is quickly becoming a "must-have" for me.


----------



## dt75 (Nov 26, 2017)

Where can I find these? Really want to pick one up.


----------



## NC_Hager626 (Sep 20, 2018)

dt75 said:


> Where can I find these? Really want to pick one up.


Go to the Hamilton webpage and select the "Stores" tab, and then select the country and city that you view.

https://www.hamiltonwatch.com/en-ca/storelocator/stores/index/


----------



## Flopi81 (Jan 17, 2018)

dt75 said:


> Where can I find these? Really want to pick one up.


I bought mine from www.harveystore.com
I the moment pre order only is available.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Earthjade (Jan 5, 2018)

Great watch, just wish it was a couple of hundred cheaper.
At $500 or even $600 it would be an easy buy, but at $800 (which is what Gnomon Watches are asking) then it becomes a much tougher proposition when faced with alternative buys.
I'm happy that they kept the smaller dimensions - it could have been so easy for them to "modernise" it and up the diameter to 42 with a 48 lug height, for example.

For those that want the same feel as this watch for a cheaper price and don't mind quartz and a date, then I think you can't beat the Precista PRS 10. Or check out CWC if you have a little more cash and don't want the date.


----------



## glg (Aug 2, 2012)

Very beautiful , enjoy .
Here is mine 








I was a little bit shocked when I unpacked , it is a small watch , in the photos seems ok but the truth is that is a small watch, it's like wearing my grandfather's watch , but that's the idea , is a 1-1 recreation .
When you get used to it , is very comfortable and very beautiful , I like it and I'm happy .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Flopi81 (Jan 17, 2018)

glg said:


> Very beautiful , enjoy .
> Here is mine
> 
> 
> ...


Wear it with pleasure. This watch made me understand that a men's watch doesn't needs to be 40 mm or bigger. Depending on occasion we need a big or a smaller watch.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Flopi81 (Jan 17, 2018)

Earthjade said:


> Great watch, just wish it was a couple of hundred cheaper.
> At $500 or even $600 it would be an easy buy, but at $800 (which is what Gnomon Watches are asking) then it becomes a much tougher proposition when faced with alternative buys.
> I'm happy that they kept the smaller dimensions - it could have been so easy for them to "modernise" it and up the diameter to 42 with a 48 lug height, for example.
> 
> For those that want the same feel as this watch for a cheaper price and don't mind quartz and a date, then I think you can't beat the Precista PRS 10. Or check out CWC if you have a little more cash and don't want the date.


I do have this one as well...









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

Damn it, I hope I didn't see this thread, I feel like I want one now


----------



## GF01776 (Oct 2, 2019)

I saw the pilot pioneer mechanical today on the leather nato offered on a very popular grey market site for $626.50 (a 30% discount). It does have a disclaimer that it ships in 3-5 weeks but I'm feeling tempted...


----------



## Flopi81 (Jan 17, 2018)

GF01776 said:


> I saw the pilot pioneer mechanical today on the leather nato offered on a very popular grey market site for $626.50 (a 30% discount). It does have a disclaimer that it ships in 3-5 weeks but I'm feeling tempted...


It's a great price.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## SG_Lefty (Aug 10, 2012)

Just got mine from Jomashop. $598... Love the size.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vabent (May 29, 2016)

Looks great with black nato!!


----------



## Flopi81 (Jan 17, 2018)

vabent said:


> Looks great with black nato!!


I was thinking to put it on an Erika 's originals black ops when 18 mm will be available.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## faiz (Jul 15, 2013)

Was in town today and saw that one of my jewellers had a Hamilton display and they had both the Field Mechanical and this one in stock.
This model seriously outshines the Mechanical. It is a stunning watch. Seeing them side by side it made the other one look quite pedestrian tbh. Really quite tempted to buy one.
I am very surprised that it is not getting more attention.









Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## ryanpenal0sa (Jun 7, 2019)




----------



## jam3s121 (May 30, 2014)

I really like this watch, I've been thinking I'll think about it for a few months while saving. I'm having a hard time justifying the cost over the khaki field though. Isn't this watch using the same, or a very similar movement? Also since it seems relatively new should I expect a hamilton dealer to actually have it in a store? Its a weird size, I think it will fit my 6.75 inch wrist fine but I would love a test fit..


----------



## faiz (Jul 15, 2013)

jam3s121 said:


> I really like this watch, I've been thinking I'll think about it for a few months while saving. I'm having a hard time justifying the cost over the khaki field though. Isn't this watch using the same, or a very similar movement? Also since it seems relatively new should I expect a hamilton dealer to actually have it in a store? Its a weird size, I think it will fit my 6.75 inch wrist fine but I would love a test fit..


You definitely need to see them side by side. It's then easy to see why there is a price difference. It makes the Khaki Field look cheap.

Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## RBL (Oct 10, 2013)

Just picked one up on eBay. I must say that I love it every bit as much as I hoped. I like the size and love the aesthetic and history and fit. I know this watch will be in heavy rotation for a long long time. I have the leather and I’m very happy with the strap. Before it arrived I was thinking about getting an aftermarket leather strap, but I don’t think I will need to.


----------



## RBL (Oct 10, 2013)

Some pics


----------



## jam3s121 (May 30, 2014)

faiz said:


> You definitely need to see them side by side. It's then easy to see why there is a price difference. It makes the Khaki Field look cheap.
> 
> Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk


I agree I need to see the watch side by side. Should I expect regular hamilton dealers to have this one?


----------



## faiz (Jul 15, 2013)

jam3s121 said:


> I agree I need to see the watch side by side. Should I expect regular hamilton dealers to have this one?


I think so, it was in my regular dealer in the UK.

Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## DougNg (Aug 3, 2015)

jam3s121 said:


> I really like this watch, I've been thinking I'll think about it for a few months while saving. I'm having a hard time justifying the cost over the khaki field though. Isn't this watch using the same, or a very similar movement? Also since it seems relatively new should I expect a hamilton dealer to actually have it in a store? Its a weird size, I think it will fit my 6.75 inch wrist fine but I would love a test fit..


On my 6.75" wrist with a vintage Bond RAF.

Agreed on this watch being worth the upgrade. My stepson has a Khaki Field Mechanical and the difference in case finish and water resistance is worth the increase in cost. Crystal material has been a non issue and I've worn this watch daily for four months.


----------



## DougNg (Aug 3, 2015)

I don’t know if you’re guaranteed to see it in store. Might be worth calling first. The online AD I use all the time seems to be out of stock fairly regularly after a restock. I guess they’re pretty popular


----------



## fgarian (Jul 10, 2014)

very nice, love the vintage look.


----------



## taurnilf (Sep 30, 2013)

This one have a lot of charm. Wished they kept the broad arrow though.


----------



## popatha (Aug 20, 2012)

Beautiful and simple.


----------



## freshweasley76 (Sep 29, 2019)

I saw it in person a couple of weeks ago. It’s really beautiful. Lovely dial, great tones and fantastic case. 
I’m a small wrist guy and wear smaller watches, but I found this one too small. But my girlfriend loved it so she will be getting it soon and I’m very happy it’ll be in the family 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SimOS X (Jan 25, 2016)

This is mine


----------



## freshweasley76 (Sep 29, 2019)

SimOS X said:


> This is mine


Congrats, interesting pair

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

Saw one at my local AD Saturday. It really is a good looking piece. But looks like a bracelet on me. If my son wanted one I would get it but on me it does not look right. That leather NATO is extremely soft and comfy.


----------



## jordan05 (Jan 11, 2020)

Is this watch as light on the wrist as the Khaki Field Mechanical? If so, is it too light?


----------



## bjjkk (Oct 20, 2011)

How is the lume? My hamilton lume is pathetic


----------



## Flopi81 (Jan 17, 2018)

jordan05 said:


> Is this watch as light on the wrist as the Khaki Field Mechanical? If so, is it too light?


I don't know how light a Khaki Field Mechanical is but Pioneer is light and comfortable.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Flopi81 (Jan 17, 2018)

bjjkk said:


> How is the lume? My hamilton lume is pathetic


The lume is not great but it isn't pathetic  I think I have posted one picture at the beginning.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## hyjadenlee (Jun 15, 2017)

Thanks for the photo! I'm so torn between this or the khaki field mechanical.


----------



## MitchCumsteen (Jun 23, 2013)

I so want to try one of these on before I buy. Non of the AD's in my area have one....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frankie23 (Jan 1, 2013)

Any pics of it on an Erika’s Original? Quite fancy the idea.


----------



## hyjadenlee (Jun 15, 2017)

Should I not be worried about the mineral crystal on this watch? It's literally the only thing that makes me hesitate to snag one up.


----------



## Flopi81 (Jan 17, 2018)

frankie23 said:


> Any pics of it on an Erika's Original? Quite fancy the idea.


I just ordered one green with black line. As son as I will receive it I'll post some pictures.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Flopi81 (Jan 17, 2018)

hyjadenlee said:


> Should I not be worried about the mineral crystal on this watch? It's literally the only thing that makes me hesitate to snag one up.


For me not having a safire is not a problem. Yes it would have been better with safire. Finally all depends on you.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## frankie23 (Jan 1, 2013)

Flopi81 said:


> I just ordered one green with black line. As son as I will receive it I'll post some pictures.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Excellent, thanks very much. Looking forward to seeing it.


----------



## MitchCumsteen (Jun 23, 2013)

Can mineral be repaired like acrylic? I too am hesitant....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NC_Hager626 (Sep 20, 2018)

MitchCumsteen said:


> Can mineral be repaired like acrylic? I too am hesitant....


WatchObsession, a WUS sponsor, recently provided this thread about removing a scratch from a Q Timex Reissue using Polywatch.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/removing-scratch-q-timex-reissue-using-polywatch-5119375.html


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

That Timex has an acrylic crystal pretty easy to get scratches out of. Mineral crystal...pretty much no chance one its scratched

Chris


----------



## Flopi81 (Jan 17, 2018)

I promised pictures on Erika's Originals strap. There it is!









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## frankie23 (Jan 1, 2013)

Looks great on the Erika’s Original. I want one too now!


----------



## Flopi81 (Jan 17, 2018)

frankie23 said:


> Looks great on the Erika's Original. I want one too now!


Yes it looks good and more then that is really comfortable.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## glg (Aug 2, 2012)

On mesh 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Flopi81 (Jan 17, 2018)

glg said:


> On mesh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great... I was thinking about putting it on a bracelet. It looks great.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## glg (Aug 2, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Flopi81 (Jan 17, 2018)

I've tested the power reserve of our H50 movement and is 80 hours or more. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Flopi81 (Jan 17, 2018)

I kept my watch running, without winding, for 81 hrs. During this time the watch was about 3 s fast per day except last 8 hours when it became slow, 7s slow in 8 hours. I didn't wait for it to stop, I just wanted to see if it goes more then 80 hours. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## pm_mulyadi (Feb 26, 2018)

with new strap from @nostimestrap, matching fauxtina.. ;-);-)


----------



## coldaspiration (Dec 27, 2007)

The thing that keeps me back ... the price compared to alternatives from Hamilton, and also the mineral crystal is unique dome. So if you use this as intended, it should be quite scratched up. Difficult to replace. Looks so good though. Perhaps after some time it will go down enough to not matter.


----------



## DougNg (Aug 3, 2015)

I’ve worn it every day since sept, no scratches on the crystal


----------



## jordan05 (Jan 11, 2020)

Great looking watch. Considering one of those, a khaki field mechanical or khaki field automatic. Love the unique shape of these pioneers though!


----------



## mrroper (Jun 27, 2019)

Is the leather on the supplied nato strap waterproof?


----------



## Flopi81 (Jan 17, 2018)

mrroper said:


> Is the leather on the supplied nato strap waterproof?


No.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## coldaspiration (Dec 27, 2007)

Thanks! Makes me feel better - I did deeply scratch a flat mineral crystal on a cheap quartz watch before and replaced that myself in the past. This doming effect to look like acrylic though on this model is something else.


----------



## sweeperdk01 (May 20, 2015)

I decided to move mine on, so it's now available in the WTS forum, for anyone looking for a cheaply priced watch with hardly any use in Europe.


----------



## ryanpenal0sa (Jun 7, 2019)

Here is mine on a leather racing strap.









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## badland (Feb 25, 2014)

I HAVE THE SAME PROBLEM WHEN I FIRST GOT THE WATCH IT WAS RUNNING 2/3 SECONDS A DAY GREAT! BUT I FORGOT TO WIND AND IT STOPPED WHEN I WOUND IT UP AGAIN IT WAS RUNNING 10 SECONDS A DAY JUST WONDERING IF ANYONE ELSE HAS FOUND THIS BEST REGARDS


----------



## Flopi81 (Jan 17, 2018)

badland said:


> I HAVE THE SAME PROBLEM WHEN I FIRST GOT THE WATCH IT WAS RUNNING 2/3 SECONDS A DAY GREAT! BUT I FORGOT TO WIND AND IT STOPPED WHEN I WOUND IT UP AGAIN IT WAS RUNNING 10 SECONDS A DAY JUST WONDERING IF ANYONE ELSE HAS FOUND THIS BEST REGARDS


Hi. Mine after more then one movement stop/restart is running the same at +3 s a day. Nothing changed. Keep it under observation.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## HAR (Feb 25, 2015)

After reading the entire thread, I am definitely pulling the trigger on this one. I already own a Khaki Field Mechanical, but this is one is different enough to add it to the collection!


----------



## badland (Feb 25, 2014)

how often would you recommend winding the watch.
best regards.
badland.


----------



## Flopi81 (Jan 17, 2018)

badland said:


> how often would you recommend winding the watch.
> best regards.
> badland.


I'm not a specialist but I'm winding my watch every 80 hours, so as rare as possible. If we have this huge power reserve why not to take advantage of it and plus I think that less often we wind it less wear on the gears.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## badland (Feb 25, 2014)

thanks for your reply i was thinking the same cheers.


----------



## WatchBeer (Jun 5, 2018)

I’m really close to picking one up. Any updates (and more photos) from long term owners? Also, how is the crystal holding up?


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Flopi81 (Jan 17, 2018)

WatchBeer said:


> I'm really close to picking one up. Any updates (and more photos) from long term owners? Also, how is the crystal holding up?
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


Hi, yes on the long term I can say that this is the favorite watch in my collection and I will tell you why. First is the shape and size, even if is considered small for today standards I found it the perfect size for my 18.5 cm wrist. Movement is performering very good with a +3 s a day and with a 82 hours power reserve. My crystal doesn't have any scratches but I'm careful with my watches. Another cool aspect is the dial and the case beeing all brushed.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## taurnilf (Sep 30, 2013)

Flopi81 said:


> badland said:
> 
> 
> > how often would you recommend winding the watch.
> ...


We have less turns if we wind more frequently, so the total number of turns is the same when we wind daily or every 80 hours.


----------



## Flopi81 (Jan 17, 2018)

taurnilf said:


> We have less turns if we wind more frequently, so the total number of turns is the same when we wind daily or every 80 hours.




Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## taurnilf (Sep 30, 2013)

With hirsch ranger.


----------



## bob_sacamano (Mar 3, 2019)

Got a Nick Mankey khaki hook strap for mine. Super comfortable!


----------



## Jimbo2085 (Feb 9, 2021)

bob_sacamano said:


> Got a Nick Mankey khaki hook strap for mine. Super comfortable!
> 
> View attachment 15343680


Hi , I'm really close to buying this watch . Would you say it can hold up to every day wear with the mineral question and the water resistance ?? 
Torn between this and a Boldr venture .thanks


----------



## bob_sacamano (Mar 3, 2019)

Jimbo2085 said:


> Hi , I'm really close to buying this watch . Would you say it can hold up to every day wear with the mineral question and the water resistance ??
> Torn between this and a Boldr venture .thanks


Well I only wear it maybe once a week because I rotate through several other watches, so I don't know that my experience speaks much to daily wear durability. My crystal has no scratches, though, and I have owned it for 10 months. If I were going to be in a really wet environment, I would opt for one of my divers instead just because that seems to be the logical choice.


----------



## Flopi81 (Jan 17, 2018)

Jimbo2085 said:


> Hi , I'm really close to buying this watch . Would you say it can hold up to every day wear with the mineral question and the water resistance ??
> Torn between this and a Boldr venture .thanks


Considering the build quality of the watch I'll say that yes it can be worn as an every day watch.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimbo2085 (Feb 9, 2021)

bob_sacamano said:


> Well I only wear it maybe once a week because I rotate through several other watches, so I don't know that my experience speaks much to daily wear durability. My crystal has no scratches, though, and I have owned it for 10 months. If I were going to be in a really wet environment, I would opt for one of my divers instead just because that seems to be the logical choice.


Ok great , thank you . Seems


Flopi81 said:


> Considering the build quality of the watch I'll say that yes it can be worn as an every day watch.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Great thank you , was just a little considered with this mineral glass scratching and getting chips easily .


----------



## Jimbo2085 (Feb 9, 2021)

DougNg said:


> I've worn it every day since sept, no scratches on the crystal


Are the crystals easy to replace on these if they do get damaged ?


----------



## Flopi81 (Jan 17, 2018)

Jimbo2085 said:


> Ok great , thank you . Seems
> 
> Great thank you , was just a little considered with this mineral glass scratching and getting chips easily .


I have never damaged a saphyre, mineral or acrilic crystal, but yes in theory the mineral glass is the more weak of the three beeing basically an ordinary glass.
This watch would have been perfect with saphyre crystal.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimbo2085 (Feb 9, 2021)

Flopi81 said:


> I have never damaged a saphyre, mineral or acrilic crystal, but yes in theory the mineral glass is the more weak of the three beeing basically an ordinary glass.
> This watch would have been perfect with saphyre crystal.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Tell me about it !! I've absolutely fallen in love with this watch but It would be a every day wearer for me and for the prize I'd be scared of chipping or damaging the crystal . I'm reaj surprised Hamilton haven't decided to update this model with a sapphire as from what I can tell the mineral has put a lot of people off .


----------



## mrk (May 13, 2013)

Hamilton doesn't put AR coating on their Khaki Field Mechanical though so they would have not put AR on this either. The minderal however does seem to have AR as it's so clear and has virtually no glare side by side next to a Khaki Field Mech.

Here is mine next to my mate's KFM:











WatchBeer said:


> I'm really close to picking one up. Any updates (and more photos) from long term owners? Also, how is the crystal holding up?
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


Had mine a short while now and really like it. I have it on a Zuludiver 298 Italian rubber single pass with an original vintage Hamilton signed buckle as well as a Classic Bond NATO with single pass mod and the modern Hamilton buckle off the stock strap.

I love the aesthetic and lightweight comfort. The movement is audible from 4 feet away if you angle your ear right and I like the interaction of winding it as the clicks are so satisfying.


----------



## Flopi81 (Jan 17, 2018)

mrk said:


> Hamilton doesn't put AR coating on their Khaki Field Mechanical though so they would have not put AR on this either. The minderal however does seem to have AR as it's so clear and has virtually no glare side by side next to a Khaki Field Mech.
> 
> Here is mine next to my mate's KFM:
> 
> ...


Beautiful pictures and it looks great on the black leather strap.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## NTMG (Apr 3, 2019)

Is $573 plus free shipping a fair price on leather?


----------



## Flopi81 (Jan 17, 2018)

NTMG said:


> Is $573 plus free shipping a fair price on leather?


This is a quality watch. In my opinion, yes is worth 573$.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## pickle puss (Feb 13, 2006)

I've had mine for around 7 months now. Easily the best looking watch I own. Doesn't seem small at all on a 7 1/4 inch wrist. IMO all re-isues should be true to the original. Also very accurate from the get go. A strap monster too.


----------



## mrk (May 13, 2013)

Yup mine is insanely accurate too (attached).



Flopi81 said:


> Beautiful pictures and it looks great on the black leather strap.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Thanks! Although that's a rubber strap not leather


----------



## NTMG (Apr 3, 2019)

I am about to buy one. is the watch limited in production?


----------



## mrk (May 13, 2013)

It's not a limited edition but for how long Hamilton will continue making it is anyones guess really. I can see this one being a future classic though once production stops.


----------



## NTMG (Apr 3, 2019)

I found a preowned one. It is on the way.


----------



## NTMG (Apr 3, 2019)

Just received the watch. It is what I expected. Very nice.


----------



## pork chop (Jun 24, 2010)

I’ve worn mine every day for over a year on a Watch Steward strap. I don’t baby my watches and it still looks brand new. I love this watch. 
It really has adjusted my thinking on watch sizes (I have a 7.5 inch wrist). My g-shocks seem silly on my wrist now.


----------



## mrk (May 13, 2013)

Yup IMO it's well worth its price because of the quality, movement and that there's not really anything else that competes against it. The CWC 72 is excellent but it's not a touch on the fit and finish nor movement.


----------



## Brent L. Miller (Nov 6, 2020)

Thought it was time to get a quick video of this one as well. I appreciate they kept the classic proportions on this one.


----------



## mrk (May 13, 2013)

For anyone interested in a strap that matches the lume colour and watch perfectly (IMO) then the Croyde 2 from Zuludiver is great:


----------



## Brent L. Miller (Nov 6, 2020)

That's a terrific pairing. Actually, that might be the best I've seen so far. Very nicely done!


----------



## mrk (May 13, 2013)

Thanks I am really impressed with it I have to say, for £18 well worth that price


----------



## mrk (May 13, 2013)

Anyone looked up close on these with macro? You really get to appreciate where the extra cost is going, there isn't an imperfection anywhere on the case or its brushing.










And some other details...


----------



## Charliejadk (Jul 17, 2020)

I don’t think you’ll have any problems wearing a Hamilton every day.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGent (Aug 26, 2013)

Some of these photos are making me want to keep mine....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harryst (Nov 5, 2012)

Whywhywhy are they not making a bigger version of it? As if it will not sell like hot cakes. 

Swatch, wake up! (meanwhile we get Tissot putting out characterless watches galore)


----------



## mrk (May 13, 2013)

It wouldn't be an honest re-issue if it was bigger, this is the same size as the original 70s W10.


----------



## harryst (Nov 5, 2012)

mrk said:


> It wouldn't be an honest re-issue if it was bigger, this is the same size as the original 70s W10.


I know.

Honesty matters - but looks, even more so.


----------



## mrk (May 13, 2013)

The AR coating on this mineral crystal had its first full summer outing today and legibility was super impressive... The sun was pretty much overhead behind me in these:


----------



## piktor (Mar 25, 2011)

Don't stone me to death but does anyone have any experience with this W10 Chinese homage?


----------



## mrk (May 13, 2013)

Have to say it looks decent for the money, NH35 movement and sapphire too but no AR and at 14mm thick it's thicker than most dive watches LOL. Not for me at all sadly and the use of the broad arrow is a tut tut. I wonder how reliable the 100m WR is too?

I have found a new favourite strap for this now, the HIrsch Pure natural rubber in green. Perfectly proportioned for this watch IMO with the top face being curved and a near perfect thickness but still pliable too.

Only problem is I need a 16mm Hamilton buckle as have the vintage plain one on there at the moment...


----------



## NobruX (Oct 5, 2020)

This is such an amazing watch! The dial is incredible!

Found one pre-owned in excellent shape for $450 shipped. And an extra $20 for the second strap configuration. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrk (May 13, 2013)

Amazing price that!
I can definitely recommend a two piece strap too as it gives a more wrist hugging aesthetic and feel 

I also bought an 18mm official Hamilton buckle, not cheap but it now suits the watch perfectly and looks factory finished on the Hirsch strap!


----------



## caribiner23 (Apr 20, 2021)

piktor said:


> Don't stone me to death but does anyone have any experience with this W10 Chinese homage?


Never saw that one before. It has an NH35, which is a solid Seiko movement.


----------



## mrk (May 13, 2013)

Look at how chunky it is though, that is needlessly comical and looks quite ridiculous!


----------



## NobruX (Oct 5, 2020)

mrk said:


> Amazing price that!
> I can definitely recommend a two piece strap too as it gives a more wrist hugging aesthetic and feel
> 
> I also bought an 18mm official Hamilton buckle, not cheap but it now suits the watch perfectly and looks factory finished on the Hirsch strap!


That's a very nice rubber strap. Couldn't find that colour at Hirsch's website. Is it sold out?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrk (May 13, 2013)

NobruX said:


> That's a very nice rubber strap. Couldn't find that colour at Hirsch's website. Is it sold out?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Weirdly Hirsch don't sell it directly but they do make it and some retailers do/did stock it. I had to import this one from Watch band Specialist in Germany and at the time they only had 1 in stock! Might be worth contacting them see if they can source one though.

Their current stock of 18mm rubber straps: WATCH BAND SPECIALIST - Silicone & Caoutchouc Watch Bands 18mm - WATCHBANDCENTER.COM


----------



## NobruX (Oct 5, 2020)

mrk said:


> Weirdly Hirsch don't sell it directly but they do make it and some retailers do/did stock it. I had to import this one from Watch band Specialist in Germany and at the time they only had 1 in stock! Might be worth contacting them see if they can source one though.
> 
> Their current stock of 18mm rubber straps: WATCH BAND SPECIALIST - Silicone & Caoutchouc Watch Bands 18mm - WATCHBANDCENTER.COM


Thank you!

Meanwhile, I'm loving this amazing dial and the distortions of the mineral crystal.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NobruX (Oct 5, 2020)

So pretty!!!! 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

